# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  SKRYF, mechanical computer controlled sand writer, Netherlands

## Airicist

facebook.com/sandwriterSkryf

Author - Gijs van Bon

----------


## Airicist

SKRYF: Robot Sand Writer and the words of Jackie Kay

Published on Jul 20, 2014




> The SKRYF is a mechanical computer controlled sand writer created by Dutch artist Gijs van Bon.

----------


## Airicist

Skryf the Sand Writer

Published on Oct 16, 2015




> Gijs van Bon talks about the creation of Skryf, the robot that writes in sand.
> 
> Read more about this project:
> "This Drawbot Uses Sand to Write Temporary Poetry"
> 
> by Jordan Bunker
> October 10, 2015

----------

